# hell on earth



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

sereously..here in lancaster california its 114 degrees today...like any intelligent horse owner..i stay inside on these days and stress over my horse's well being...i went out in this heat two days ago..ended up with blisters and heat exhaustion (yay for having albinism in my family..thus..sensative skin..) its days like these that we riders need to really take care of ourselves and be careful...this weather can easily kill us..wish me luck..tis upposed to be like this up until tuesday..if not longer...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Khainon said:


> sereously..here in lancaster california its 114 degrees today...like any intelligent horse owner..i stay inside on these days and stress over my horse's well being...i went out in this heat two days ago..ended up with blisters and heat exhaustion (yay for having albinism in my family..thus..sensative skin..) its days like these that we riders need to really take care of ourselves and be careful...this weather can easily kill us..wish me luck..tis upposed to be like this up until tuesday..if not longer...


I used to live in Apple Valley and Palm Desert. I remember those lovely days. I still can't decide which is worse. 114 with no humidity or 99 and 70% humidity. I'm leaning toward the 99 plus humidity.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I used to live in Apple Valley and Palm Desert. I remember those lovely days. I still can't decide which is worse. 114 with no humidity or 99 and 70% humidity. I'm leaning toward the 99 plus humidity.


 i was born and raised in michigan and ohio..for me..this is so much worse honestly...i hate it with a passion and would give anything for five feet of snow right now lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's hot as Hell here & I love it!!!! I am doing fireball shooters on my sundeck with Satan right now.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Khainon said:


> i was born and raised in michigan and ohio..for me..this is so much worse honestly...i hate it with a passion and would give anything for five feet of snow right now lol


Right now the BUGS are eating me alive. I am keeping my horses indoors during the heat of the day and turning out at night. I miss the desert most during the summer. I used to LIVE in my swimming pool, I don't even go swimming here.


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

118 yesterday afternoon when I took Sherwin's feed down to him. I wanted to hang out with him but I knew I'd collapse. 

I'm hoping to spend some quality time with him tonight after it's mostly dark. It'll only be about 115 then. Ugh.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

lilypoo said:


> 118 yesterday afternoon when I took Sherwin's feed down to him. I wanted to hang out with him but I knew I'd collapse.
> 
> I'm hoping to spend some quality time with him tonight after it's mostly dark. It'll only be about 115 then. Ugh.


yeah im going to go to the barn tonight when it cools down..give phoenix some electrolytes to help him out..maybe take him for a walk...who needs a dog when ya have a horse eh? lol...i am just hating this heat though..


----------

